# Another New Girl



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, brilliant site! It's great to see so much support and friendship here, I'm hooked already!!

My story so far.............
My hubby and I started TTC 2.5 years ago. Tried Clomid for 6 months (made me feel really ill!) to no avail. After getting my tubes checked and my hubbys sperm tested, everything was found to be clear and unexplained infertility was diagnosed. I am now waiting for an appointment start IUI, so fingers crossed!

Oh, and I've just found out today that ANOTHER of me friends is pregnant.....while I'm really pleased for her, I can't help but feel down when people concieve so easily. 

thanx for listening

Tracey. x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tracey & welcome to FF.

I know what it's like when you discover one of your friends has fallen pregnant & really easy at that  .  Yes you are pleased for her but deep down in side it's hurting like hell & everyone on this site can sympathise with how you are feeling.

I'm sure you will make lots of friends on this wonderful site who will help you through your darkest days.

I've sent you a bubble to cheer you up & I wish you every success on your journey to parenthood. 

Superal
xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tracey

I am new too and just wanted to say from one newbie to another!

You are right, it's such an emotional mix-up when a friend announces they are pg. It hurts like hell doesn't it.  I have practiced my 'I am so pleased for you' face whilst choking back tears, so many times.  Our time will come, I am sure of it.

(superal - I am sure it is on the site somewhere, but what are bubbles?)

xx


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Superal and Pootle,

Thanx so much for you kind words. It's easy to forget you're not the only one sometimes.

Traceyx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Bubbles - look under technical support & you should be able to see all this talk about bubbles -


----------



## nik_b (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Tracey

welcome to the boards, I'm quite new here myself.  I know what you mean about friends getting pg, my best friend is pg at mo and today I find out if I now have to go down IVF route and tomorrow she has her 20 week scan and will find out the sex of baby, I am happy for her but its going to be hard tomorrow when she calls  

I wish you loads of luck and  

Take Care

Nikki


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Tracey

I just wanted to wish you loads of luck with IUI. How long do you think it will be before you start treatment?

I have a work colleague who's pregnant and she is due to deliver around the time I'll be on 2ww. I start D/R on Monday I've been excited for weeks but I'm becoming more aprehensive about the injections as the day draws nearer.

Good luck  

Love Sunflower x


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Sunflower,

I recieved a letter recently to let me know that I'll be waiting for approx 26 weeks, which seems like a lifetime to me!  Best of luck for Monday...be sure to let us all know how it's going!  

Nikki and Jillypops,

Thanks for the warm welcome and will speak again soon.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome the mad house!! 

Sorry to hear of all the waiting etc!!...us girls get accustomed to that in the end!

Anyway hoping that you are a 1st time lucky girl with your IUI.......

About the friends thing...after 6 years and ALL of my friends having thier 2,4 children, its still get me, its normal.....so dont worry and hang in there!!

Good Luck!

Natxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi Tracey

Welcome to FF !! The waiting is the most dreadfull thing of it all, and then all friends and relatives that get pregnant.. I always say to my DP its like we have to wait until everyone else around us get pregnant first  . But hey one day we all get there !!

Good luck!

x
Carmen


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

hello, welcome to FF xxx


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Tracey 

I'm new to all this as well and I couldn't agree more - having looked through it tonight it is a brilliant web site.

My history is that I came of the pill two years ago at the start of August and had trouble starting a period again.  After constantly hearing from my gynae consultant to give my body a chance to recover (yes all of 18 months !) I was started on Clomid in January this year.  I'm now on my second course and still nothing - but fingers crossed!  I keep trying to think of the fun we can having trying!  but sometimes it gets all mechanical and down to temperatures!! 

I really sympathise with you - all my friends are pregnant and I just feel so empty each time I have to buy a baby present or go to visit in a maternity ward so I know how you feel! - keep your chin up with a website like this we will all support each other xx 

Great talking to you!

Kareyxx


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Tracey,

we;ve been ttc for 4 years, had lap and dye - all clear.  on 6 months clomid.  DH tests all ok.  After lap consultant said although all clear it was highly unlikely we would concieve and our best bet was IVF.  The month after the lap I got a BFP !!!!  AND we only had BMS twice!!!

so the consultants don't know it all and every month there is a chance.  Never thought it would happen to me!

good luck!


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Alicatty!

Thanks for the glimmer of hope  !  I was starting to get a bit disheartened  taking the clomid and nothing happening!  Go tomorrow for day 21 blood test - so fingers crossed!

Kareybirdx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi!

Have been on 2ww after 1st IUI and am getting my period as I write, so I know how you feel. So many friends are pregnant its heartbreaking. I have been trying for longer than anyone of our friends and have nothing to show for it. Its so very tough but we know that when our time comes that our children will have even more love and magic to surround their lives.

Wishing you success and happiness

Tinx


----------



## zara2005 (Aug 24, 2005)

hi tracey  

i am fairly new to the site as well. i have stage 3 endometriosis and am due to see gynae next mnth to discuss assisted reproduction options.

I know so well the pain of seeing people close to you fall preg and have babies. On the one hand ur happy 4 them but it feels like a kick in the stomach. At the moment, my sister , 2 cousin, a colleague and another friend r all pregnant. AND seemingly with no problems conceiving. I wonder sometimes if they know how lucky they r!!!

anyway good luck and feel free to email me if ud like a chat
luv and hugs
zara


----------

